# Créer une image de DVD avec mkisofs



## FjRond (11 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Je ne parviens pas à créer une image dvd avec mkisofs. Ce doit pourtant être possible. Voici la commande que j'ai essayée et le message d'erreur que j'ai en retour.

```
% mkisofs -dvd-video -udf -V CRIMSON_2 -o CRIMSON_BTV2.iso /Volumes/Sauvegardes/CRIMSON_BTV2
mkisofs: No such file or directory. Faild to open /Volumes/Sauvegardes/CRIMSON_BTV2//VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO
mkisofs: Can't open VMG info for '/Volumes/Sauvegardes/CRIMSON_BTV2/'.
mkisofs: Unable to parse DVD-Video structures.
mkisofs: Unable to make a DVD-Video image.
```
À titre d'information, voici le contenu du répertoire dont je veux créer l'image; le fichier .vob est le résultat de la concaténation d'un ensemble de .vob avec cat :

```
% ll -R CRIMSON_BTV2                             11:13
total 0
drwxr-xr-x    4 frangi  admin  136 11 sep 11:04 .
drwxrwxr-t   25 root    admin  884 11 sep 11:07 ..
drwxr-xr-x    2 frangi  admin   68 10 sep 22:20 AUDIO_TS
drwxr-xr-x    3 frangi  admin  102 10 sep 22:20 VIDEO_TS

CRIMSON_BTV2/AUDIO_TS:
total 0
drwxr-xr-x   2 frangi  admin   68 10 sep 22:20 .
drwxr-xr-x   4 frangi  admin  136 11 sep 11:04 ..

CRIMSON_BTV2/VIDEO_TS:
total 6380264
drwxr-xr-x   3 frangi  admin         102 10 sep 22:20 .
drwxr-xr-x   4 frangi  admin         136 11 sep 11:04 ..
-rw-r--r--   1 frangi  admin  3266693120 10 sep 22:17 VIDEO.VOB
```


----------

